# Greene County finds



## ghitch75 (Apr 21, 2013)

have found 49 so far.....slow year....

http://tinypic.com/m/fz3wpv/2

http://tinypic.com/m/fz3zbq/2


----------



## nene (Apr 21, 2013)

those pics have a date of 5/5/2009 ?


----------



## ghitch75 (Apr 21, 2013)

i haven't set the date on the camera.....


----------



## ghitch75 (Apr 21, 2013)

14 yellewers this mornin'.......

http://tinypic.com/m/fz6ccg/2


----------



## lovinshroomin (Apr 18, 2013)

I've never found a yellow  Going out here very soon!! Wells/allen/huntington area


----------

